# Serious log flooding problem concerning ACPI. Please read.



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

I've installed several different Linux distributions and now FreeBSD. Every single one of these OS's has had a log flooding problem for me that has to do with ACPI. I would appreciate any help at all that I can get or suggestions on further steps to take/where else I should report this/etc. The attached file is from my messages log. These same errors (not the arplookup, but the three others) have happened with every single Linux distro that I've tried and FreeBSD. Some distros are worse than others, FreeBSD is somewhere in the lower-to-middle range, I believe. Definitely not as bad as Fedora, a little worse than Ubuntu. I would appreciate any help you can give me with this, I've been dealing with it for around a year and a half.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

On second thought, I should probably say in the middle range. Now that I think about it and look over the logs it's definitely closer to Fedora than I was thinking.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry about triple posting, but there's something to add. When I was using Fedora it was the worst and so I tried booting with noacpi or acpi=off (I'm pretty sure those are the arguments) and my mouse stopped working. What can I do about this? I guess I should file a bug report.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2010)

There's a section here, 11.16.4 that looks similar to your problem.

The mailing lists also sometimes have useful information: http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg..../freebsd-questions/20080622.freebsd-questions


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

But there's nothing to do without knowing every detail about it that wouldn't be risky in some way, right? I don't know anything about it really, so just configuring things I read from an explanation of what is going wrong wouldn't be a good idea at all.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> But there's nothing to do without knowing every detail about it that wouldn't be risky in some way, right? I don't know anything about it really, so just configuring things I read from an explanation of what is going wrong wouldn't be a good idea at all.



That is definitely true.  On the other hand your flaky bios isn't going to fix itself.  On the gripping hand it's just a bunch of (probably harmless) noise in your log-files.

Pertinent (perhaps) from this message: 
	
	



```
| Also, what's the downside of changing ASL?  Can I brick my notebook?
I just
| have to ask since I am assuming I will be changing the underlying AML
| generated which I suppose can cause chaos (i.e. I want to make sure I can
| reset it).

No, it just changes the ACPI code used by the operating system. It
doesn't modify anything in your laptop. If it doesn't work, just disable
it and reboot :)
```


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there a chance that disabling even a part of the ACPI would cause a serious problem. For example, thermal problems of some kind... overheating or a disabled fan? Like I said, I know for a fact that Fedora with no ACPI would disable my mouse (I don't know what else).


----------



## anomie (Jun 16, 2010)

@prdeltoid: Unfortunately, the common thread here (among all the OSes you've tried) is your hardware/BIOS, which seems to not be playing nice. 

For relatively obscure hardware cases like this, I'll second the recommendation to ping the FreeBSD mailing lists (you might start with freebsd-questions, and _may_ eventually get redirected to freebsd-acpi or freebsd-hardware). 

The short and skinny from my perspective is: marginal hardware can cause lots of headaches in this arena.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

I use an HP a1050y Pavilion - with some custom options.
Here's an update:
I just rebooted and tried to boot with no ACPI and it didn't even make it. Some sort of panic happened, and it rebooted - unable to finish.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> I use an HP a1050y Pavilion - with some custom options.
> Here's an update:
> I just rebooted and tried to boot with no ACPI and it didn't even make it. Some sort of panic happened, and it rebooted - unable to finish.



Bleh, low-end pentium-4 with an obviously screwy bios?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1_uvM-5xKs


----------



## aragon (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a pavilion once and it had a horrible ACPI implementation that caused similar error messages to what you get.  Try add this to /boot/loader.conf:


```
debug.acpi.disabled="thermal"
```

And then reboot.

And at some point get a real notebook.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

How should I know if it does something funny - like it isn't working properly afterwards?


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

It's still happening. I just rebooted.

```
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Error (psargs-0459): [\_TZ_.THRM] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L1C] (Node 0xc41b2120), AE_NOT_FOUND
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Exception (evgpe-0687): AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L1C] [20070320]
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Error (psargs-0459): [\_TZ_.THRM] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L1C] (Node 0xc41b2120), AE_NOT_FOUND
Jun 16 10:49:38 home kernel: ACPI Exception (evgpe-0687): AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L1C] [20070320]
```


----------



## aragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Strange.  Worked for me.


----------

